# any advice for a new loft?



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

I want advice on how to make home made nesting boxes, (simple as possible not the dowel kind , the smallest that they can comfortably fit in, they need to fill entire coop, made of preferably wood) perches, how much room do birds need to have in an aviary(wire bottom and ceiling) to be able to fly and enjoy themselves, How many walls should have nesting boxes on them, how many birds can you fit comfortably in a eight by eight loft the ceiling is going to be 7 feet tall,how does one keep a loft bone dry? 

Any additional advice on loft building (details not the construction of the coop details, is very very helpful)
 

Thanks! I know this is a-lot of information to process.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Everything you are asking for is already here, just read all the threads that pertain to your needs.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

12by12by12 nest boxes will work. 6inch 2x4 works for perches I keep a big window on the south wall lets alot of sun in lots of ventilation helps keep your loft dry


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Hareloft said:


> 12by12by12 nest boxes will work. 6inch 2x4 works for perches I keep a big window on the south wall lets alot of sun in lots of ventilation helps keep your loft dry


just like this. 12by12by12


----------



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

How many pigeons can my coop hold comfortably?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could probably house 20 to 25 birds in there. best to not have too many..over crowding is not healthy for them and it causes allot of stress which in turn can bring on sickness and disease.


----------



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, so should I make about 20-24 nesting boxes?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pouter Lover said:


> Thanks, so should I make about 20-24 nesting boxes?


make two nest boxes for each pair and you should be fine.


----------



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

how big does a coop need to be if its 7 feet high to hold 12 birds?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pouter Lover said:


> how big does a coop need to be if its 7 feet high to hold 12 birds?


I would go with an 8 x 4 for 12 birds.. but you have to plan for future birds if you are breeding..so you would only want no more than say 16 in there. 

plywood comes in 4 feet so keeping it 4 x 8 or an 8 x 12 would be less cutting and waste of the wood.


----------



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

what do people do with all of the young each year I mean if I had 12 pairs theyd most likely produce around 96 babies each year!
So with my 8*8 coop should I just have 2 pairs and then by the end of the year have full capacity?


----------



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pouter Lover said:


> what do people do with all of the young each year I mean if I had 12 pairs theyd most likely produce around 96 babies each year!
> So with my 8*8 coop should I just have 2 pairs and then by the end of the year have full capacity?


you buy fake eggs for the pairs to sit.. it is hatch control... or seperate the pairs.


----------



## Pouter Lover (Mar 26, 2012)

If left together a pair would produce about 8 babies a year right? 
Also how long do fake eggs keep the parents sitting?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pouter Lover said:


> If left together a pair would produce about 8 babies a year right?
> Also how long do fake eggs keep the parents sitting?


when they sit the fake eggs they usually sit them for the time it takes real ones to hatch..about 18 days..you have to check you're birds and if you see fake eggs that are not being sat on feel them, if they are not warm and it has been 18 days or close to that take the fake eggs up and store them in a basket for future use. Also.. birds will sit on the fake eggs and lay another clutch with the fake eggs in there if you don't keep on top of checking under them.. that is how oops babies happen..lol..

what I have done to make it a bit easier to keep track of if you have many pairs is..give fake eggs to any pairs with eggs.. then after about a week reguardless of how long a pair has been sitting take all the eggs out at one time..that way the next time all the hens will lay closer together.. give a calcium syrup in the water for those hens who just layed for extra calcium. when you get everyone on or at about the same time line to lay..you can go in and put in fake eggs for a few days or a weeks time and be done for awhile..then when pairs stop sitting on them take them up, and it starts all over again.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Another way to tell the fake eggs from the real ones is to add a color on the dummy egg. It's easier to spot a red line on a fake egg at a distance.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

About how many young does the average pair of birds produce? Also should I buy wooden or plastic eggs? Thanks!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

dont build a loft that under 8 x8 by 8, 12 by 8 by 8 is your best bet if you going to breed your birds , and there will be very little need in cutting the wood , remember wood panel come 4 by 8 by 1/2 or 3/4


----------

